# 66 Grill Chrome



## Mikes66GTO (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi everyone, just joined!

Has anyone tried to make their own chrome for the front grill? I lost one and can't seem to locate just the chrome.

Thanks!

Mike


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Hey Mike and welcome to the forum, you may be able to find the trim at The Parts Place, Inc. They have most of the hard to find trim pieces and moldings.


----------



## Mikes66GTO (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Randy,

Excellent, thank you very much. I'll check them out!

Mike


----------



## GTO JOHN (Dec 11, 2008)

Mike, I have an extra piece if your still looking

Minnesota Muscle - Home


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree Scarf it up...these are hard to find!!


----------

